# Tips for getting tee shirts into entertainment industry



## GrowndFlore (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Friends,
Anyone know the best channels for getting tees into movies, tv shows, etc? 

My current goal as a company is to have Sheldon from big bang theory wear one of my tees. Currently working on getting wardrobe contacts at CBS studios. 

Has anyone else had success in this type of marketing? Hayden Penitiere (sp??) wore one of my shirts earlier in the year out and was photographed and it sold out quickly. So now my next big avenue is TV wardrobes. 

Thanks. Love to hear help or success stories.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm interested in this, but I'm also very interested in your website to see how you have things setup/etc? You might want to post a link to your web address in your signature line.


----------



## Idakoos (Apr 24, 2009)

I thinks it's more about talking to the manager of the artist to reach a publicity contract. Unless you are a friend of a friend...


----------



## GrowndFlore (Mar 25, 2009)

Over the past few days I have actually gotten quite a bit closer to this goal, turns out this show (Big bang Theory) and many others use a service offered from some wardrobing companies that all they do is shop for tee shirts and provide them to the specific wardrobe company. Some weeks they might have 25 some they might have 5. 

Next step: get my tee shirts in the hands of this company. Susan Matheson is one of the more popular people in this field who is famous for her work in step brothers. Check out the link below for her story. 

Award For Best Vintage T-Shirts in a Movie | Vintage T-Shirts and Men's Vintage Clothing


----------

